# Crumpled Money



## sawhorseray (Oct 29, 2014)

*With a very seductive voice the woman asked her husband,*

*"Have you ever seen Twenty Dollars all crumpled up?" *

*  *

*







  *

*  *

*"No," said her husband. *

*  *

*She gave him a sexy little smile, unbuttoned the top 3 or 4 buttons of her blouse,*

*and slowly reached down into the cleavage created by a soft,
silky push-up bra, and pulled out a crumpled Twenty Dollar bill. *

*  *

*He took the crumpled Twenty Dollar bill from her and smiled approvingly. *

*  *

*She then asked him, "Have you ever seen Fifty Dollars all crumpled up?" *

*  *

*






  *

*  *

*"Uh... no, I haven't," he said, with an anxious tone in his voice. *

*  *

*She gave him another sexy little smile, pulled up her skirt,*

*and seductively reached into her tight, sheer panties... and pulled out a
crumpled Fifty Dollar bill. *

*  *

*He took the crumpled Fifty Dollar bill,*

*and started breathing a little quicker with anticipation. *

*  *

*"Now," she said, "have you ever seen $50,000 Dollars all crumpled up?" *

*  *

*"No!" he said, while obviously becoming even more aroused and excited, .....*

*"Check the garage." *

*  *

*  *

*  *

*






  *

*=*


----------



## themule69 (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy smoken.

David


----------

